# Loose Button US



## cupcake85bomb (Jul 31, 2012)

Did anyone eles get an the email? It's 26 for one season and 50 for two seasons. I don't know to much about loose button, is it worth it?


----------



## rubyjuls (Jul 31, 2012)

I didn't get the email about this (even though I am sure I signed up at some point to be notified when it was made available in the US).  I had been pretty excited about the chance to try this one day, but then I felt that way about Glossy Box and that ended up being a disappointment.  Still pretty tempted though.


----------



## LyndaV (Jul 31, 2012)

I got the email today as well.  I did a little research online, didn't see anything about the Seasonal boxes they are offering to us.  There were reviews about their monthly service in Canada.  Seems a lot like the other boxes...some bad comments, some good.  Looks like they have more high-end products than drugstore products, at least that is what it says in the reviews I read.  

I haven't decided yet if I'm going to try it out.  I just cancelled GlossyBox so I may sign up for at least one of the boxes.


----------



## reepy (Jul 31, 2012)

Do you guys have a link or anything for those of us who didn't get the email?  Thanks!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you guys have a link or anything for those of us who didn't get the email?  Thanks!


www.loosebutton.com


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rubyjuls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get the email about this (even though I am sure I signed up at some point to be notified when it was made available in the US).  I had been pretty excited about the chance to try this one day, but then I felt that way about Glossy Box and that ended up being a disappointment.  Still pretty tempted though.


I didn't receive the email either, even though I was also signed up to receive notification when they would be available in the U.S. 

The Loose Button Luxe Box used to be monthly, but recently changed to being quarterly.  They send '7-8 trial-sized beauty and lifestyle items picked by our beauty editors just for you.'  Each box has a sticker on the tissue paper with the recipient's name on it, suggesting that the box is tailored to the recipient.  Hope that is true.  I'd like to try it.


----------



## JessP (Jul 31, 2012)

I didn't receive the email but went to their site to request an invitation - I got "approved for membership" right away and was able to subscribe to the US boxes (you have to click the "For US pricing, click here" link toward the top). I'm excited!


----------



## lovelockdown (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't receive the email but went to their site to request an invitation - I got "approved for membership" right away and was able to subscribe to the US boxes (you have to click the "For US pricing, click here" link toward the top). I'm excited!


 It didn't send me an invitation when I tried to sign up. hmm... I guess it's done at random. Maybe it's a blessing in disguise since I don't need more subs, if anything I should cut down lol.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Aug 1, 2012)

I got an invite so I signed up for one season. Hopefully its good!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an invite so I signed up for one season. Hopefully its good!


 Ditto  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm tempted but not too sure....I feel like I shouldn't take anymore risks on these things, lol.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm tempted but not too sure....I feel like I shouldn't take anymore risks on these things, lol.


 The only reason I signed up was because it's $26 quarterly (no tax or shipping, making it cheaper than the Test Tube). I couldn't swallow the $21/month from Glossybox.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The only reason I signed up was because it's $26 quarterly (no tax or shipping, making it cheaper than the Test Tube). I couldn't swallow the $21/month from Glossybox.


 Yeah, definitely a lot easier quarterly but...that is a lot if its just going to be samples, which it sounds like. For full size products like test tube I'd be all in.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, definitely a lot easier quarterly but...that is a lot if its just going to be samples, which it sounds like. For full size products like test tube I'd be all in.


 Well Test Tube isn't all full size stuff, usually just one or two things (the QVC one anyway, I don't pay attention the non QVC version lol). But the TT samples are always pretty good sizes. Hopefully LB can compare to it's awesomeness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 1, 2012)

I looked at reviews for this sub and am going to wait it out. I wasn't pleased with Glossybox and am canceling, but want to see how it plays out first. Good luck ladies and please report back, since you're my guinea pigs lol. If I like what you girls get, I may try to sign up next quarter, if possible!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Aug 3, 2012)

I just signed up for one season. There wasn't enough incentive for two seasons because you only save $1 per season and it's non-refundable. I would rather just pay the extra dollar for season one than risk getting stuck paying for season two and not being able to cancel it if I'm unhappy with one.


----------



## lovelockdown (Aug 3, 2012)

I ended up getting an invitation, but haven't signed up yet. I am traumatized by glossybox and I'm not really sure what to expect. Besides glossybox, every other subscription I've had...was after their launch...so I knew exactly what I was getting myself into. hmmm..


----------



## pobox607 (Aug 3, 2012)

Just got my invite. Currently in decision mode. 2 seasons signup doesn't really seem that great a deal since you only save $2. Well I have til the 9th before they supposedly give my spot away. Anyone know how they are rated in other countries?


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 3, 2012)

I have an invite too but I haven't been able to bring myself to actually subscribe yet. It seems like they show off brands but there isn't a lot else to really tempt me. Past boxes are only mediocre for the price imo.


----------



## JessP (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ended up getting an invitation, but haven't signed up yet. I am traumatized by glossybox and I'm not really sure what to expect. Besides glossybox, every other subscription I've had...was after their launch...so I knew exactly what I was getting myself into. hmmm..


 Ha! I love the "traumatized by glossybox" - too funny!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm most likely going to cancel GB after August.. I did end up subscribing to this one, so we'll see how it pans out!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Aug 4, 2012)

I am wondering how they will handle shipping. Having a friend who owns a business from Canada and knowing the shipping cost (I think she has said close to $3 just to send a small letter to the US), they can't be making that much money. When I ship to Canada, there is NO WAY to track it. If it is the same from Canada to the US and some get lost, they might end up losing more than it's worth.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Aug 7, 2012)

Has anyone else had trouble signing up for this one?  I tried to sign up yesterday, but it would not take my card.  I will try again today.  Today is the last day of my invitation, and I don't want to miss it. 

This will be my first Canadian beauty box.  Hey, this means that we can swap with box recipients from Canada.  This will be fun!  : )


----------



## rubyjuls (Aug 7, 2012)

I ended up signing up for the. I figured I'd give it a try since I canceled my glossybox subscription.



> Has anyone else had trouble signing up for this one?Â  I tried to sign up yesterday, but it would not take my card.Â  I will try again today.Â  Today is the last day of my invitation, and I don't want to miss it.Â


 Did you already have an account? I did (must have created one when I signed up to be notified when it was available in the US I guess) and it wouldn't let me place my order. I kept getting a message that the payment couldn't be processed and to contact customer support. I did and heard back from them within a few hours. Apparently my account was processing the payment through the Canadian payment section. They fixed it right away and I was able to sign up without a problem after that.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 7, 2012)

I am not even tempted. I think a box is really going to have kick it up and be different to get me these days.




(no reason to use this smiley except it is fuuunny)


----------



## onthecontrary (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am wondering how they will handle shipping. Having a friend who owns a business from Canada and knowing the shipping cost (I think she has said close to $3 just to send a small letter to the US), they can't be making that much money. When I ship to Canada, there is NO WAY to track it. If it is the same from Canada to the US and some get lost, they might end up losing more than it's worth.


 I send mail to Canada a lot, regular letter/card sized mail is 2 stamps. I don't know if stamps cost more in Canada, but the letters I get back usually just have 2 stamps on them as well.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 7, 2012)

I send mail and packages to New Zealand all the time and a letter has never been more than $1.85US. A  regular sized package is less than $10US.  I can't imagine it being more for mail exchange between the US and Canada! That would be nuts!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 8, 2012)

I think its cute that at the end of the video it says, first stop: USA 

 
I also requested an invite and will sign up as soon as I get it


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 8, 2012)

I just realized Im on the Late Show, you guys posted about this an entire week ago! Agh well, I hope I get an invite but I guess I wont be holding my breath for one .. bummer !


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 8, 2012)

My invite code expired. I just wasn't really tempted by the boxes I've seen from them. I'll see how it goes with you guys.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just realized Im on the Late Show, you guys posted about this an entire week ago! Agh well, I hope I get an invite but I guess I wont be holding my breath for one .. bummer !


 I don't think you'll have any problems.  I requested an invite a few days ago and got one the next morning.  Signed up for two seasons, not that I need more sample boxes.  But we all know that doesn't stop any of us!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 9, 2012)

I requested an invite last night and received one tonight, but I keep getting server errors when I try to sign up!  Very frustrating.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I requested an invite last night and received one tonight, but I keep getting server errors when I try to sign up!  Very frustrating.


I had trouble paying when I tried to sign up, and had entered all my billing information three times before I gave up.  Two days later, and after my invitation had expired, I went back to the site to try again, and all my billing info was on the site under my account info, but I couldn't tell if I would be getting a box or what.  So, I sent an email to customer service and received an automatic 'thank you for your email' response.  Then, two days later (today) I received two emails.  The first was a receipt for my payment.  And, the second was a nice email from Angela at Loose Button Support, saying that I had signed up but there had been something wrong, and that she re-ran the payment and I was signed up and ready to go.

I included all this info to let you know that maybe a lot of the U.S. payments bounce back, but if you email customer service, they can help you.  Also, they honored my invitation after it had expired, so maybe they will honor yours. too, if you email them.

I'm getting a Luxe Box!  Woo hoo!


----------



## lovelockdown (Aug 10, 2012)

I decided against joining. Especially now that I'm subscribed to the must have bag, it's just too much money a month on things i wouldn't necessarily buy myself........... I need to cut down if anything. =/


----------



## o0jeany0o (Aug 12, 2012)

I'll have a go at it for one season. I feel like first boxes would "wow" so that they get more customers.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll have a go at it for one season. I feel like first boxes would "wow" so that they get more customers.


 I finally managed to sign up, and I decided to go for both boxes.  The first one is probably going to be great, but the second will be the real test if they open signups for subscriptions (rather than the non-recurring option they're offering now) after the first box goes out.

(As a side note, my error messages were when I was trying to just pick one or two seasons.  I couldn't even get to the part where I was supposed to enter shipping/billing information.  Customer Service never did get back to me about an alternate method of signing up, but whatever the problem was went away, so whatever.)


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 14, 2012)

Was able to sign up just now 



 I am looking forward to this one, according to the website it ships in September. Hopefully the 1st week in September. And I requested a fragrance free box. If this one is great, I may go ahead and keep it. 

I only have BB (2 accounts) and Sample Society right now as beauty box subscriptions, and QVC TestTube (which I skipped this month) so at this point, I feel I can justify getting this one


----------



## YoungHopes (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was able to sign up just now
> 
> ...


 I just found the info on their website about requesting a fragrance free box but I'm undecided if I want to do that or not.  

I also signed up today because first boxes always get me, I was subscription #10 to Glossybox!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *YoungHopes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kcrowebird (Aug 15, 2012)

The brands I see listed on their website are:

Benefit

Cargo

Philosophy

Cheeky Monkey

She Uemura

Stila

DKNY

Laura Mercier

Panty By Post

Kerastase

DDF

CityLips

Fekkai

Lisa Watier

Marc Jacobs

Moroccan Oil


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Aug 15, 2012)

Just signed up. Hope that it is a good one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lloronita (Aug 15, 2012)

Those brands are listed under the lead line of "current, upcoming and _most commonly requested_ brands" which makes me afraid that most of the most desirable brands listed fall under the "most commonly requested" category,  I hope that's not the case.


----------



## kcrowebird (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those brands are listed under the lead line of "current, upcoming and _most commonly requested_ brands" which makes me afraid that most of the most desirable brands listed fall under the "most commonly requested" category,  I hope that's not the case.


 oooh you are right. good catch.

I hope this box is a good one...


----------



## zorabell (Aug 15, 2012)

I emailed them and asked when they were shipping and they said late September, this is going to be very bad since I may never get my box. Hopefully shipping is fast or maybe I can ask for a refund and cancel?


----------



## xoxoJannet (Aug 16, 2012)

I just signed up for a fall Luxe box. I was a fan of what Loose Button used to be but it really frightened me to see that their latest Canadian boxes contained mostly drugstore products..!


----------



## ms becki (Aug 16, 2012)

I just signed up.  I'm hoping their first box will be an awesome one in order to keep/gain customers!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 20, 2012)

Just requested an invite. Let's see if they write back!


----------



## kcrowebird (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them and asked when they were shipping and they said late September, this is going to be very bad since I may never get my box. Hopefully shipping is fast or maybe I can ask for a refund and cancel?


Interesting because they told me early september. I hope they don't keep pushing this one back since they already have my money.


----------



## zorabell (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Interesting because they told me early september. I hope they don't keep pushing this one back since they already have my money.


I went ahead and changed my shipping to my parents and figured I'll just give my mom money to ship it to me once it is actually delivered. Also I was already charged and if I have to wait over a month for my box I may just loose it....


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 21, 2012)

It took 2 days to get "approved" for a memebership. The site now says it's for the winter box which ships in November...then the Spring box ships in Feb. Signed up for 1 season...kinda sad I missed the Fall (the first US box)... Good luck all!


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 21, 2012)

Yup by the time I got approved I was told I get winter box.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 21, 2012)

Why would the winter and spring boxes be on sale now? Something smells fishy


----------



## zorabell (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Why would the winter and spring boxes be on sale now? Something smells fishy


I thought they were only doing fall and winter in the US?  So I just noticed they tweeted this " Fall Luxe Boxes are going to be shipped out soon to our Canadian members. Log in to your account for more details. Hope you are excited!" Really?!? What about the people in the US?


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Aug 21, 2012)

I paid as well. I don't think its toooo sketchy (yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). If they cut off the new subscribers for the end of september shipment, then it would make sense theyd open up the next two seasons since they had two before. Then again, it did say they were only offering 2 seasons to begin with, so where did these others come from  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ill keep my hopes high, hopefully they pull through


----------



## kcrowebird (Aug 21, 2012)

*Here is what I am *hoping* this means:*

Fall boxes sold out and are shipping soon.

People signing up now can get the Winter box.

Since so many people have signed up, they now feel they will have the customer base to go ahead and announce a spring box.

*What I am worried this means:*

We got scammed.

I really need to know when they are shipping, as they have already deducted $50 from my account. Not cool.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 21, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## xoxoJannet (Aug 22, 2012)

When I purchased my Fall Luxe Box, they said specifically that the Fall Luxe Box will be shipped at the beginning of September. They also only offered World Tour Box to USA for Fall and Winter only. Why the sudden change...? I have yet to receive any other information from Loose Button besides the fact that I paid...


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 22, 2012)

I was specifically told on FB that I signed up too late to get the fall box, however when I look in my account it says this:



> Status: Active
> 
> Plan: Loose Button Membership World Tour (One Season)
> 
> ...


 Here's hoping I still get the fall box. Fall colors and scents are my absolute favorite!


----------



## zorabell (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I purchased my Fall Luxe Box, they said specifically that the Fall Luxe Box will be shipped at the beginning of September. They also only offered World Tour Box to USA for Fall and Winter only. Why the sudden change...? I have yet to receive any other information from Loose Button besides the fact that I paid...


I am wondering why they are shipping the Canadian boxes this month but are waiting at least a month to ship the US boxes? I think I am going to email them and ask for an explanation because I signed up thinking the boxes would be shipped BEFORE I moved overseas (I originally read early September.)


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 22, 2012)

in my opinion, I rather have them take their time and not have many problem with shipping/identity theft/billing problems like other subs*ehem*glossybox*ehem*. As long as they have a set date for shipment, I'm perfectly fine with it. 

I do wish they told us ahead of time before we signed up.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 25, 2012)

Got my email to fill out the official member profile. Some of the questions are quite specific. If they actually ship according to preferences this may turn out to be a fantastic box!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my email to fill out the official member profile. Some of the questions are quite specific. If they actually ship according to preferences this may turn out to be a fantastic box!


 I'm particularly happy about the sensitive-to-perfume question!  I love perfume *oils* (I have a rather epic collection of them), but I can't wear most scents that get sent out in these boxes because those are almost always alcohol-based.  I do wish that they had thought about the list of stores they provide for us to pick from.  We don't have some of those stores in the US, and they don't list most of the common places people in the US shop.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm particularly happy about the sensitive-to-perfume question!  I love perfume *oils* (I have a rather epic collection of them), but I can't wear most scents that get sent out in these boxes because those are almost always alcohol-based.  I do wish that they had thought about the list of stores they provide for us to pick from.  We don't have some of those stores in the US, and they don't list most of the common places people in the US shop.


LOL yup. I clicked other on most of them. I'm sure they will fix that as they go along if more US subbers make the suggestion.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 25, 2012)

I found the survey quite charming! Very detailed, yes! Question asking if you're sensitive to perfume, YES! Names of weird Canadian stores, and the option to say you buy your makeup and care items at Sears, CHECK! And lots of extraneous 'U's whenever there was 'colour' and 'favourite,' Gotta love the _neighbours_ up north! And of course I can always contact the support 'centre!'

I'm soooo excited! And it now says I'm slated to receive the Fall box, not the Winter one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm excited to see what this box holds for you guys! If the Fall quarter one is droolworthy, I may sub after that!


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just did my profile. Im hoping for some good items. 26 is a lot for 6-8 samples.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just did my profile. Im hoping for some good items. 26 is a lot for 6-8 samples.


 I agree! They better be some pretty impressive items!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks like some of the girls received their tracking number. I haven't but they have said as much on their FB


----------



## kcrowebird (Sep 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like some of the girls received their tracking number. I haven't but they have said as much on their FB


That's for the Canadians! It looks like some American girls got excited and Loose Button commented that we would still *wahhh wahhhh* be receiving them at the end of September. I am so excited!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Sep 2, 2012)

I wonder if we're getting the same things as Canadian girls.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's for the Canadians! It looks like some American girls got excited and Loose Button commented that we would still *wahhh wahhhh* be receiving them at the end of September. I am so excited!


Ugh, thanks for letting me know. I was all excited. That'll teach me to check status while Im really tired.


----------



## sasha3000 (Sep 2, 2012)

Got the invite. Might take a chance on this subscribtion after reading a few reviews.   I am kind of a sucker for these subscription boxes.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't like that they charged me right when I signed up, since it was over a month ago. I'm hoping this box is great, but unless it's mindblowing I won't be resubbing. All my sub boxes have definitely been underwhelming me lately.


----------



## Margo Julianna (Sep 4, 2012)

I just received my Luxe Box (I'm in Canada though) but if you want a spoiler...

Blinc mascara (large sample size)

Eyeko skinny eyeliner (full size)
Paco Rabanne Lady Million fragrance (cute mini bottle!)
B. Kamins Nia-Stem Serum
Loose Button Exfoliating Pad
China Glaze Polish (full size - Purr-fect Plum from the On Safari Collection)
Kerastase Elixir Ultime 

If someone can tell me how to post a picture in the spoiler box (can't figure it out, can only post text), I can do that as well.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Margo Julianna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my Luxe Box (I'm in Canada though) but if you want a spoiler...
> 
> ...


 would you say the box is worth $26.00 (or whatever it was you paid in Canada for it) to you?


----------



## Margo Julianna (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> would you say the box is worth $26.00 (or whatever it was you paid in Canada for it) to you?


 For this intro box I paid $12 because I was an existing Luxe Box subscriber (when they did monthly boxes) and they had a promo where you could forgo your June box and get this first seasonal box for the $12 rate. But moving forward, my quarterly boxes will be charged at $26. Personally this box was worth it; I love the sturdy box it came in and how it was presented and the two full size products and the large sample size product made the box for me. I was happy to see all those brands as well.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Margo Julianna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Margo Julianna (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Was the Kerastase a tiny vial? Do you now the size? We got that in BB but it was a tiny vial that I used MAYBE twice
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 4, 2012)

I found your blog. I think I would be ok with that box, I requested a perfume free box, so I shouldnt get perfume as a sample. But other than that, I wouldn't mind the rest of it.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Sep 4, 2012)

So the Canadian boxes are the exact boxes the USA people get? Looks good though, really good.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd be happy with that as my box. I like enough of the products for it to be justified. Here's to hoping...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Sep 6, 2012)

Here is an opening of one from Canada:

 
Not sure if we get the same thing or not.

The box looks really nice and sleek! I love how slim it is since most of the boxes I personally get already are larger. The presentation is really nice.


----------



## ladybritt (Sep 6, 2012)

I decided to try one season since I am down to only birchbox for subs now. Hopefully it is good!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Sep 6, 2012)

Excited to get this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> COME ON AND GET HERE! The video looked really interesting and I'd be really happy with all of those products, so here's to hoping we get the same things or something close with some extra items (I can hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## ms becki (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm not sure if we'll be receiving the same samples as our neighbors from the north  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  BUT, I logged into the website today and it's now updated to say..

Check out the exciting products featured in your Luxe Box

"We are currently updating your product list."

Hopefully this means we'll be able to see our products soon!


----------



## JessP (Sep 10, 2012)

> I'm not sure if we'll be receiving the same samples as our neighbors from the north  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â BUT, I logged into the website today and it's now updated to say.. Check out the exciting products featured in your Luxe Box
> ​
> "
> 
> ...


 Just saw this, too! Getting excited!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ms becki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure if we'll be receiving the same samples as our neighbors from the north  /emoticons/win[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  BUT, I logged into the website today and it's now updated to say..
> 
> ...


They just like making us twitch lol.


----------



## JessP (Sep 10, 2012)

Just watched a few Canadian unboxing videos - if we get any of the same items, I hope we get the


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Eyeko skinny liquid liner - loved the one I got from Birchbox!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 13, 2012)

My shipping date now says TBD and it says next season is winter? But when I first signed up it said fall? WTF. I've already been charged.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping date now says TBD and it says next season is winter? But when I first signed up it said fall? WTF. I've already been charged.


Mine does too, don't worry


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm psyched on this.  Ordered about 1 1/2 weeks ago.  They were really nice at customer service as I was having trouble with my IPad order.  Looks really good.  I did this plus the Natural Beauty Box.  Excited for both and don't regret cancelling Glossy or Beauty A.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping date now says TBD and it says next season is winter? But when I first signed up it said fall? WTF. I've already been charged.


 Mine does too. I've been kind of nervous about Loose Button since I signed up. Really do hope it's worth it...


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine does too. I've been kind of nervous about Loose Button since I signed up. Really do hope it's worth it...


Yeah I definitely agree. I ended up emailing them and they said that I did, in fact, have a fall box and it was a glitch in their system. They just said it would be shipping soon.


----------



## JessP (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm getting more and more excited for this box now that we're getting closer to the end of the month - I both love/hate how Loose Button doesn't give anything away beforehand as far as box contents. I was impressed with the Canadian boxes, though!


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 17, 2012)

I want this to ship already. Enough waiting.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 17, 2012)

I tweeted and asked Loose Button when they are sending the American boxes and they said "late September or early October". Figured you might all like an update. They didn't forget us.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tweeted and asked Loose Button when they are sending the American boxes and they said "late September or early October". Figured you might all like an update. They didn't forget us.


 At one point, wasn't it supposed to be late August/Early September?


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 17, 2012)

I believe that was for their Canadian members.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 17, 2012)

> I tweeted and asked Loose Button when they are sending the American boxes and they said "late September or early October". Figured you might all like an update. They didn't forget us.


 When I signed up, they specifically said "EARLY SEPTEMBER". This whole late September OR EARLY OCTOBER is not just worrying me, it's getting on my nerves now. I understand that they might take a bit of a delay with international shipping and all but delayed for a whole month+? What's taking so long?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 18, 2012)

I too am annoyed now. And I dont care how much I like the box, I will not be keeping this subscription.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I too am annoyed now. And I dont care how much I like the box, I will not be keeping this subscription.


Same. They haven't even notified us of any change in shipping, although I also had "early September" when I first purchased. I'm just ready to get my box and be done with this service.


----------



## JessP (Sep 18, 2012)

I feel like we've been waiting for. ev. er. (like "The Sandlot" kids say lol).


----------



## Demrepic (Sep 19, 2012)

My Loosebutton account has updated to show shipping: September 28 - October 4.  That is way off from the late August it showed when I signed up in early August, but if the box is good and does ship in that time frame I'll probably give them the benefit of the doubt on this one.  If the Winter box gets moved around like this, I will defanitly cancel.  Samples I don't like is one thing, not delivering the product in a timely manner is another.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 19, 2012)

Mine updated too. I will reserve my judgement for when the box is in my hot little hands.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine updated too. I will reserve my judgement for when the box is in my hot little hands.


 I hope they get some good stuff for making us wait this long!


----------



## ms becki (Sep 21, 2012)

Ugh!  I'm so tired of patiently waiting lol.  I really wish they would give us a few sneak peeks.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 25, 2012)

I know this is my last Box I am waiting on and I just want to know what will be in it!!


----------



## JessP (Sep 25, 2012)

Well it looks like they're going to start shipping boxes out next week and into October... Can't tell if I'm excited or exasperated to have to wait another week lol.

Loose Button USA
47 minutes ago
Hello USA members - Fall Luxe Boxes are shipping out next week and early October â™¥ Hope you're just as excited as we are!


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 25, 2012)

ahhh I guess...


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well it looks like they're going to start shipping boxes out next week and into October... Can't tell if I'm excited or exasperated to have to wait another week lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 25, 2012)

This is a photo of the boxes from their Facebook Page.










While we wait anxiously.....lol


----------



## JessP (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a photo of the boxes from their Facebook Page.
> 
> ...


 They look so beauty-ful


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm excited. Glad to know we weren't forgotten!


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 26, 2012)

Good thing I checked my profile! Somehow it had my 'Ship to' state as Alabama... and I am in Texas! The billing was correct though


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good thing I checked my profile! Somehow it had my 'Ship to' state as Alabama... and I am in Texas! The billing was correct though






 Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## annieha10 (Sep 27, 2012)

everyone get this email?


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *annieha10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> everyone get this email?
> 
> ...


----------



## mstlcmn (Sep 27, 2012)

I got the email but when I click through it just brings me to my account, nowhere to choose a sample 





Oops...I figured it out, blonde moment apparently


----------



## JessP (Sep 27, 2012)

Is this for US members, too? I thought it was just for the Canadians? Oh well, I'll give a try anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the email but when I click through it just brings me to my account, nowhere to choose a sample
> 
> ...


 Okay I must be having a brunette/blonde moment myself - how do you pick?


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 27, 2012)

woohoo! reserved!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> can't wait for the box to shiiiiiiip!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this for US members, too? I thought it was just for the Canadians? Oh well, I'll give a try anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That was my response, too.  It seems like we have nothing to lose by choosing one if we really want to try one of those items.  

And did anyone else notice that there are actual ship dates listed now?  Mine says September 28 - October 4.  Literally ANY DAY NOW!  I wonder where they ship from and how they ship.  I guess we'll be finding out by this time next week.


----------



## mstlcmn (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay I must be having a brunette/blonde moment myself - how do you pick?


 After you click on link on The Kit page, when it brings you to the Loose Button page click on the little yellow "sign in now" next to existing members instead of filling in the boxes with first name, email etc. HTH


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 27, 2012)

How much was this box?

Edit: Nevermind Just found that it was $26. Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## JessP (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After you click on link on The Kit page, when it brings you to the Loose Button page click on the little yellow "sign in now" next to existing members instead of filling in the boxes with first name, email etc. HTH


Thank youu!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was my response, too.  It seems like we have nothing to lose by choosing one if we really want to try one of those items.
> 
> And did anyone else notice that there are actual ship dates listed now?  Mine says September 28 - October 4.  Literally ANY DAY NOW!  I wonder where they ship from and how they ship.  I guess we'll be finding out by this time next week.


 Mine says the same thing. FINALLY!

I picked the ProCleanse. How about you guys?


----------



## Beautymomma (Sep 28, 2012)

My Natural Beauty box took a good three weeks to get to me so I'm thinking I won't see this box till late October. :/ I'm ready to see. Idk if I want it to be the same as the Canada boxes or not... I just hope it's good because I signed up for both seasons.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautymomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My Natural Beauty box took a good three weeks to get to me so I'm thinking I won't see this box till late October. :/ I'm ready to see. Idk if I want it to be the same as the Canada boxes or not... I just hope it's good because I signed up for both seasons.


 I was about to but I was really hesitant. I really don't want to receive the same products as the Canadians do because my surprise would be well ruined. 



 Plus, the products for the fall Luxe box was okay but I don't know...  maybe my expectations for Luxe box is way too high. I get a feeling that the Winter one might be better though (for the holidays)!


----------



## Beautymomma (Sep 28, 2012)

> I was about to but I was really hesitant. I really don't want to receive the same products as the Canadians do because my surprise would be well ruined.Â  :sdrop: Â Plus, the products for the fall Luxe box was okay but I don't know... Â maybe my expectations for Luxe box is way too high. I get a feeling that the Winter one might be better though (for the holidays)!


 I signed up for both seasons so I'm ready to see what they send. I just hope it's worth the $50 I paid since there are no refunds.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautymomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for both seasons so I'm ready to see what they send. I just hope it's worth the $50 I paid since there are no refunds.


 Hahah yeah. I hope I get my $26's worth as well. Be sure to show us what you received in your Winter box too when the time comes!


----------



## Beautymomma (Sep 28, 2012)

> Hahah yeah. I hope I get my $26's worth as well. Be sure to show us what you received in your Winter box too when the time comes!


 Defintely will if I'm not the last to get it lol


----------



## JessP (Sep 28, 2012)

> Mine says the same thing. FINALLY! I picked the ProCleanse. How about you guys?Â


 Me too - love Dermalogica products!


----------



## kcrowebird (Sep 28, 2012)

I picked the Kerastase.

Soooo ready to get this box, I feel like we have been waiting forever.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked the Kerastase.
> 
> Soooo ready to get this box, I feel like we have been waiting forever.


Right!? lol


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 28, 2012)

I didn't get that email and when I went to the link I got a 404 page not found. Guess I'm too late.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Sep 29, 2012)

> I didn't get that email and when I went to the link I got a 404 page not found. Guess I'm too late.


 I was just coming to say the same thing. I thought I was going crazy LOL


----------



## annieha10 (Sep 29, 2012)

HOORAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Apologies for the caps.. but I am so very excited.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 29, 2012)

Just got my email as well!


----------



## JessP (Sep 29, 2012)

Me too, yayyy! Side note - I can't believe we're a few days from October already!


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 29, 2012)

Got the email, mine says October 4th as well. Finally...


----------



## Beautymomma (Sep 29, 2012)

I wonder how they are shipping it since they expect delivery to be between the 8th &amp; 11th. I'm so freakin excited!!!!


----------



## Beautymomma (Sep 29, 2012)

I wonder how they are shipping it since they expect delivery to be between the 8th &amp; 11th. I'm so freakin excited!!!!


----------



## o0jeany0o (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautymomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wonder how they are shipping it since they expect delivery to be between the 8th &amp; 11th. I'm so freakin excited!!!!


 Maybe they're using priority shipping?


----------



## Beautymomma (Sep 29, 2012)

> Maybe they're using priority shipping?


 Maybe. I just kno last box I got from Canada it took like 3 weeks to get so I figured it would take a couple weeks but hey I'm all for getting it by the 11th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SnowLeopard (Sep 29, 2012)

I got the email, but I was never able to pick a sample.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 29, 2012)

Got the exact same e-mail!


----------



## PaulaG (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get that email and when I went to the link I got a 404 page not found. Guess I'm too late.


If you get the 404 error try a different browser.  I was having issues with my computer (using Internet Explorer) blocking it since it is technically a foreign country.  I was able to copy the link into Firefox or Chrome and it worked fine.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 30, 2012)

I tried it in Firefox, Chrome and IE but I still got 404. No big deal.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 1, 2012)

I never got the sample picking email, but I did get the one about shipping.


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 3, 2012)

Boxes start shipping tomorrow!


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 3, 2012)

WTF first they had an incorrect state, and I changed that last week, now I log in and they have the billing and shipping address switched... I just sent them an email, they better send the box to the right freaking address!!


----------



## ms becki (Oct 3, 2012)

Since boxes will start to ship, does this mean we should be getting spoilers soon?!


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ms becki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since boxes will start to ship, does this mean we should be getting spoilers soon?!


YESSSS!


----------



## JessP (Oct 4, 2012)

It's October 4th, finally!! Boxes start shipping today!


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 4, 2012)

yep, they wrote back to me and said not to worry that the box will be shipped to the correct address and that they hope I am looking forward to my Fall box... they sure are building it up for us (way too much maybe??) I guess we will see.....


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 4, 2012)

If anyone wants to know the boxes are being shipped from detroit. Anyone get a shipping notification yet? It's already 3 and no tracking number. Do you know if they supply tracking information?


----------



## JessP (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone wants to know the boxes are being shipped from detroit. Anyone get a shipping notification yet? It's already 3 and no tracking number. Do you know if they supply tracking information?


 Aw yay! My home state!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I haven't received a tracking number yet - still patiently waiting lol.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 4, 2012)

haha yea I emailed them to ask about the shipping and they said detroit, so you will probably receive it by monday! They also still say "updating product list" on the product page. Boo


----------



## JessP (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha yea I emailed them to ask about the shipping and they said detroit, so you will probably receive it by monday! They also still say "updating product list" on the product page. Boo


 I live in California now, but that totally would have been cool if I were still in Michigan! You're right - I probably would've received it super-quickly!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 4, 2012)

I live in IL so hopefully it will be quick. I'm totally over waiting. For all this time, I hope this box is awesome. But I think I have no hopes at this point because I'm kinda just feeling like I want my money back with how much they've been jerking us around about shipping. It should have been shipped today at the latest (based on what they sent me/have the date set for), and still nothing.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Oct 4, 2012)

I live in California. No updates from Loose Button yet though.

I hope it comes soon and will be even better than what we expected! I've been on my toes for this box since late July!


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 4, 2012)

I want my tracking info already! .... :-(


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 5, 2012)

They are pretty good about answering their emails. I sent them another email complaining about the lack of shipment.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 5, 2012)

They have not been shipped out yet. I messaged them on facebook and then said they were "being packed and shipped as we speak." So far I have a very bad taste in my mouth from them.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Rachel Liane - I apologize for the miscommunication - Many of our Luxe Boxes have been shipped but admit that some are still being packed : ) Please forgive us! I hope this provides more clarity. Thank you for dropping by - Chat soon!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Oct 5, 2012)

I guess the extra month and half wasn't enough and they STILL had to embarrass themselves by extending it a few more days. I dont imagine this box being worth it again, regardless of the things inside it. I paid months ago and they never once sent an update to any subscriber about the push back of delivery dates. It's only via messaging CS and checking here that I found out. They should probably stick to Canada.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 5, 2012)

Idk I'm still emailing back and forth with them as we speak because I'm really quite pissed. I literally just spoke with someone 2 days ago and was absolutely assured that my box would be shipped on the 4th. Not only that but I was given an estimated doa of monday! Now I am finding out my box hasn't even been shipped yet? And they piss me off by putting a smiley at the end of all our correspondences.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 5, 2012)

If anyone cares monday is now the new shipping date.


----------



## ms becki (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Idk I'm still emailing back and forth with them as we speak because I'm really quite pissed. I literally just spoke with someone 2 days ago and was absolutely assured that my box would be shipped on the 4th. Not only that but I was given an estimated doa of monday! Now I am finding out my box hasn't even been shipped yet? And they piss me off by putting a smiley at the end of all our correspondences.


 So they haven't even shipped our boxes yet?  This is so insane, we've waited long enough.  I have a smiley for them but it isn't very friendly lol.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 5, 2012)

Monday is the new shipping date. I was told we would receive our tracking information then. If you guys want to go to their fb page and complain then maybe they will get their crud together.


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow they are so full of it. They havent responded to my email from earlier today requesting my tracking information. Jerks.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 5, 2012)

Yea they haven't responded to my email either. I am talking with them from their facebook page and they are quick to respond there. 

https://www.facebook.com/LooseButtonUSA


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 5, 2012)

I just think its bs because at first they were shipping in September, then the last week in September (the 28th to Oct 4th), then an email saying yours will ship October 4th... and now what?? October 4th has came and gone and still nothing. 

Over it!!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just think its bs because at first they were shipping in September, then the last week in September (the 28th to Oct 4th), then an email saying yours will ship October 4th... and now what?? October 4th has came and gone and still nothing.
> 
> Over it!!


 Lmao I signed up like late July and at that time, they said they're shipping late August. This wait is worse than waiting for the awfully slow Newgistics shipping with Glossybox.


----------



## JessP (Oct 5, 2012)

> Monday is the new shipping date. I was told we would receive our tracking information then. If you guys want to go to their fb page and complain then maybe they will get their crud together.


 Well that's just ridiculous. We all paid ages ago.. Ship the boxes out already! Or don't advertise something so soon if you can't get it together until months later..


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Oct 5, 2012)

BTW I checked my shipping/billing addresses and they were swapped today with the wrong state (Alabama??). Make sure to double check everyone.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lmao I signed up like late July and at that time, they said they're shipping late August. This wait is worse than waiting for the awfully slow Newgistics shipping with Glossybox.


 Not even. I can deal with glossy because you know that they may be a day or two behind, but their box eventually comes out and its worth the wait. These boxes might not even be worth it!


----------



## Demrepic (Oct 5, 2012)

Quote: Not even. I can deal with glossy because you know that they may be a day or two behind, but their box eventually comes out and its worth the wait. These boxes might not even be worth it!

The Canadian boxes that were out earlier in September were excellent.  If ours are the same then I'll give them another chance with the Winter box, but if the contents don't stack up I will probably cancel.   I was willing to give them the benefit of the doubt regardless for this Fall box, but this is one shipping set back to many.  

Especially because they don't seem to be telling anything to people.  If they sent out an email saying "Oops!  We got a little backed, our appologies its not shipping until Monday." I would be annoyed, but not as annoyed as I am knowing that is happening and they aren't telling me.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm really excited for my box, can't wait! It does not bother me there are shipment delays, almost all the subs have problems with their initial launch. I'll make my decision to continue or cancel this sub based on the contents of the box.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Oct 5, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really excited for my box, can't wait! It does not bother me there are shipment delays, almost all the subs have problems with their initial launch. I'll make my decision to continue or cancel this sub based on the contents of the box.
I agree with Demrepic. Loose Button have had year(s) of experience with monthly subscription services in Canada so...



 I wouldn't be as agitated if they told us they had issues with international shipping or their shipment for products did not come at expected dates or whatever. Or just don't tell us they're shipping early September if they don't know for sure...That's why I'm saying the wait is _worse_ than Glossybox because they haven't told us anything at all and we're totally in the dark about what we might receive. 

I'm still trying to stay neutral until I see what's in my box but this is a little bit absurd.


----------



## JessP (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree with Demrepic. Loose Button have had year(s) of experience with monthly subscription services in Canada so...
> ...


 I totally agree.. I wonder what the hold up is? I really wish they would've just waited to announce/sell this service to the US until they had their ducks in a row. Patience is not one of my strong suits lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 5, 2012)

It would be pointless asking for a refund, but I would MUCH rather have my money back now than this stupid box


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 5, 2012)

I want my money back. Honestly, after all the BS, headache, and waiting, I know this won't be worth it. I want my $26 back because I truly do not believe they will ship Monday. I ordered in what.. July? It's been so long I can't even remember and it was first "shipping early Sept" so now I'm just over it.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 5, 2012)

Has anyone anywhere gotten a box? I am really curious about what is them. Did not order but curious


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 5, 2012)

I want my $50 back...i paid for 2 seasons -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautymomma (Oct 6, 2012)

I also paid for both seasons but i also recall it saying no refunds so i guess we will all just be waiting until they ship... I hate waiting I'm ready to get my box but I hope they arent exactly like the canada boxes I really hate those Sally Hanson nail things I cant get them to work right on my small fingers.thats the only thing I remember out of the canada fall boxes since its been so long since they got theirs. Hopefully its an amazing box so I can be excited for the winter box.... we shall see


----------



## cutpiece (Oct 7, 2012)

Has anyone seen this? Preview of what's supposed to be in the fall (winter?) USA Luxe Box:


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 7, 2012)

Thats the fall canadian luxe box and then she's just announcing that there will be a usa box. If you look at the date that was long before the fall boxes started to ship.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2012)

If that's the box we are actually getting, I dig the shape!  It's much longer and taller than the boxes the other companies send out (more along the line of some of the boxes I've received my Birchbox full-size orders in).  It looks like it might be the right dimensions for teabags.  I like using pretty boxes like these for my tea stash at work.  I'm using a Glossybox right now, and it's just the wrong shape.  My OCD simultaneously loves (pretty box!  All the tea collected in one place) and hates (the teabags don't fit neatly!) it.

And the contents, in case you don't want to slog through the video:


Wrapped in a silky/rayon wrap instead of tissue paper
Sally Hanson Salon Effects nail polish strips (full-sized)
Calvin Klein Beauty perfume (standard perfume sample size) and luminous skin lotion (30 ml)
Moroccan Oil hair spray (not sure of the size, but it looks like the size of the Redken spray that Birchbox sent out last year)
Guerlain La Petit Robe Noir (5ml)
philosophy hope in a jar moisturizer (0.25 fl oz)
Lancome Defincil black mascara (their standard sample size)
loofah

So much not for me, although I'm going to hold out hope that there are box variations and that I get stuff I am unfamiliar with.  I'm also hoping that my request for no perfume actually gets me a box without it because that's a lot of it in one sample box for someone who can't use it.  I think I'm most bummed about the fact that these are all very common department or drugstore brands.  I like more obscure stuff that you would find in a boutique (although I'm fine with drugstore stuff as long as it's not a brand on every end cap at Fred Meyer), and the main reason I get these boxes is to become exposed to stuff I've never even heard of before, like that Nuxe oil that I discovered through Birchbox last winter.  I guess Birchbox is still the best beauty sub for me.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats the fall canadian luxe box and then she's just announcing that there will be a usa box. If you look at the date that was long before the fall boxes started to ship.


   Actually, at the beginning of the video (specifically at 1:08), she states that they sent her an advance US box.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cutpiece* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone seen this? Preview of what's supposed to be in the fall (winter?) USA Luxe Box:
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cutpiece* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone seen this? Preview of what's supposed to be in the fall (winter?) USA Luxe Box:


----------



## JessP (Oct 7, 2012)

I will really like this box if I get it! I especially love the


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Sally Hansen product - these polish strips outlast any polish I've worn! I also enjoy HIAJ and would love to try the Moroccan Oil and mascara. I could go either way on the perfumes but at least the samples are bigger.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 7, 2012)

I really hope there's another variation. Those items are not appealing to me at all.


----------



## cutpiece (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope there's another variation. Those items are not appealing to me at all.


 Same. I'm not really all that excited except for the item out from the email sent earlier, and the  hope in a jar .


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 7, 2012)

That doesn't seem like much stuff for $25, does it? The Discover with Marta box is the same size and is $24 every two months. The samples are bigger and there is usually a pretty hefty full-size. And no perfume.


----------



## BlackestVoid (Oct 7, 2012)

Fingers crossed for box variations because the products in the video doesn't catch my fancy. Not really worth the $26 dollars I paid. D:


----------



## Loladevil (Oct 7, 2012)

Yikes, I really hope I didn't pay $26 and wait 3 months for those items.


----------



## Beautymomma (Oct 7, 2012)

That's no fun that it's exactly the same as the Canada boxes. I figured we would get a different box since they are shipping them seperately &amp; all. Sigh... I guess it's good they didn't have an option to sign up for a year since I'm not digging this box at all.


----------



## liilak (Oct 8, 2012)

I was really sad they were sold out of this month's but that preview doesn't look all that great.  $26 isn't that much than Glossybox's $21 but the wait is so long and I don't think the products are that special.  The packaging is beautiful though- I'm a sucker for pretty packaging so I'll probably give next season's a try for that alone.


----------



## ms becki (Oct 8, 2012)

Okay, so it's the 8th...Any ladies receive their tracking #s?!


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ms becki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so it's the 8th...Any ladies receive their tracking #s?!


 Nope. It's a federal holiday today too.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ms becki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so it's the 8th...Any ladies receive their tracking #s?!


I'm getting convinced we'll never see it.....


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2012)

I was just reminded of this:  In addition to today being Columbus Day in the US, if this company happens to be following Canadian holidays even though this is the US branch, this weekend has been Thanksgiving weekend, and today is Thanksgiving.


----------



## JessP (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just reminded of this:  In addition to today being Columbus Day in the US, if this company happens to be following Canadian holidays even though this is the US branch, this weekend has been Thanksgiving weekend, and today is Thanksgiving.


 Goodness gracious... I really hope we receive tracking info asap; I just want the box already. I signed up for the Fall and Winter boxes but I'm thinking it's going to be more like the Winter and Spring boxes. Sheesh.


----------



## ms becki (Oct 8, 2012)

Did they release any updates from their Facebook?  I'm at work and can't check right now.


----------



## JessP (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ms becki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did they release any updates from their Facebook?  I'm at work and can't check right now.


 I haven't seen any Facebook updates today, unfortunately. Saturday they apologized in the comments of their last post, saying that it's been a "big learning [experience]" for them, ugh.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 8, 2012)

They also stated on saturday that we would be receiving udated emails "really soon" to which I say that they should have sent email updates on friday when they hadn't shipped on saturday. The fact is if I don't hear from them by tomorrow I am going to start researching what can be done about business fraud....because that is what this is, fraud.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They also stated on saturday that we would be receiving udated emails "really soon" to which I say that they should have sent email updates on friday when they hadn't shipped on saturday. The fact is if I don't hear from them by tomorrow I am going to start researching what can be done about business fraud....because that is what this is, fraud.


Keep us updated if you find anything out. I know they said no refunds, but I'm BEYOND fed up.

I'm glad I only signed up for one season. I won't be continuing with them for quite some time (if ever).


----------



## ms becki (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Keep us updated if you find anything out. I know they said no refunds, but I'm BEYOND fed up.
> ...


 Also, they haven't even updated our dashboard.  Can I PLEASE see the products I'm getting that I paid for OVER THREE MONTHS ago?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 9, 2012)

If you used your credit card you can also call the company to dispute payment. I'm going to try to do that later today when I get a chance


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyone else notice the "we're shipping" post that was on Facebook is now no longer there? hmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 9, 2012)

it's still visible to me...?


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 9, 2012)

FB post from 53 minutes ago:

Loose Button USA Hi Ladies - I apologize for this experience! We really do. For all USA members that are affected by the delay in the shipment will be receiving an email with updates and more information about this. We are surely working hard to get our Luxe Boxes to your door. Thank you.
 
 
They're working hard? What a joke.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FB post from 53 minutes ago:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 9, 2012)

after all this wait, I'm really hoping that this box is good. Not like the one in the video...


----------



## mstlcmn (Oct 9, 2012)

Just got an email with a tracking #...supposedly it shipped today....we'll see what happens


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 9, 2012)

at least they sent it priority.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 9, 2012)

I just finally received a tracking number...anyone else?


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 9, 2012)

> after all this wait, I'm really hoping that this box is good. Not like the one in the video...Â


 my thoughts exactly. I am pleasantly surprised that they did apologize for the delay/wait. the one hope I have of not getting the box in the video is that they had that add-on email piece which the video did not have/show. good luck all!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just finally received a tracking number...anyone else?


Same here. Hopefully it actually does end up updating ASAP


----------



## Demrepic (Oct 9, 2012)

I just got my tracking number.  The USPS website has the shipping information was received 10/6.  My guess they actually delivered the boxes to the post office today.  

We shall see.


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 9, 2012)

I think for now they only printed out the shipping label... but I'll give them the benefit of a doubt. We'll see tomorrow if it updates.


----------



## JessP (Oct 9, 2012)

Got the email as well - hopefully we see some movement tomorrow!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Oct 9, 2012)

Mine says expected delivery by October 9, that was today and my box is still in Michigan.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine says expected delivery by October 9, that was today and my box is still in Michigan.


Yep that's what mine says. At least they've actually gotten to the PO already, which is a relief. I'm only in IL so hopefully it will get to me this week.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Oct 9, 2012)

If it's priority, it should be delivered to us within three days! 




 That's the best news I've heard from Loose Button yet..


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 9, 2012)

Mine says it was accepted today so hopefully I get it Thursday.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine says expected delivery by October 9, that was today and my box is still in Michigan.


 LOL I laughed when I saw you said your package was in Michigan. I just imagined some poor Canadian sneaking over the border from Ontario in a UHaul to ship the boxes via USPS.

PS- mine number has no tracking info yet.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine says expected delivery by October 9, that was today and my box is still in Michigan.


As is mine and I'm in California.


----------



## JessP (Oct 9, 2012)

My box is in Michigan, too, which is where I grew up - kinda funny seeing homestate cities on beauty box shipping info! I should have my mom go grab my box and overnight it to CA lol. I'm just happy we have tracking info and movement!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL I laughed when I saw you said your package was in Michigan. I just imagined some poor Canadian sneaking over the border from Ontario in a UHaul to ship the boxes via USPS.
> ...


 LOOOL right?! I was like...Michigan? Isn't that right at the border? Nothing of mine has even been to Michigan before haha. 

Mine doesn't have an expected delivery date (am I looking in all the wrong places? It's not on USPS!)...but it did move 4 miles in the last three hours! Yay?!


----------



## Yingtaobang (Oct 10, 2012)

No tracking # for me yet...


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 10, 2012)

My expected delivery date changed to the 11th! FINALLY lmao


----------



## Cyntthiia (Oct 10, 2012)

I just hope we get good size products for the money we are paying. From the video I saw in you tube I wasn't so happy. So I should be receiving my box supposedly tomorrow according to USPS but I live in New York but the box is still in Michigan.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My expected delivery date changed to the 11th! FINALLY lmao


 Mine just updated to the same expected delivery date!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 10, 2012)

Mine should arrive tomorrow! It's in IL already so I'm guessing that's probably accurate. Will keep you ladies posted!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 10, 2012)

No confirmation for me either :/


----------



## kcrowebird (Oct 10, 2012)

I hope this box is good. :/ I am so frustrated with them!


----------



## Souly (Oct 10, 2012)

Mine is supposed to be here tomorrow. Hope its worth the wait.


----------



## JessP (Oct 10, 2012)

For those with boxes arriving tomorrow - post lots of pics here, please!


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 10, 2012)

I just spoke to someone who got their boxes today and I apologize but I don't know how to mark this as a spoiler so I'm just gonna put it in white but it is the same box that you see with the sally hanson salon effects.


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 10, 2012)

> I just spoke to someone who got their boxes today and I apologize but I don't know how to mark this as a spoiler so I'm just gonna put it in whiteÂ but it is the same box that you see with the sally hanson salon effects.


 I wont be getting the two perfume samples because I requested a fragrance free box, so I am excited to see what other two I will get.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just spoke to someone who got their boxes today and I apologize but I don't know how to mark this as a spoiler so I'm just gonna put it in white but it is the same box that you see with the sally hanson salon effects.


 What did they think? Do you think they'll show us pictures?


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 10, 2012)

I mean she loved it, but she is also subscribed to julep so she likes her nail polish stuff


----------



## JessP (Oct 11, 2012)

My box updated this morning and is showing that it's already in San Diego - Priority shipping is awesome! Happy at the thought I should be receiving it today!


----------



## celiajuno (Oct 11, 2012)

I am scheduled to receive mine tomorrow. I can't wait.


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 11, 2012)

waiting (not so) patiently for the mail lady....


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 11, 2012)

Just received mine!!! Sending pics soon!


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 11, 2012)

Is that an eyeko eyeliner??? NO WAY!!! I hope I get one!!!

also -I love the nail polish color! 

can you make a list of everything?


----------



## JessP (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is that an eyeko eyeliner??? NO WAY!!! I hope I get one!!!
> 
> ...


Sure.

This box had

Vichy- Purete Thermale Refreshing Toner

Eyeko- Skinny liquid Eyeliner

Principessa beauty - Pretty Piede (Foot balm)

Orlane - Thermo-active firming serum

Orlane- Super moisterizing concentrate

Sally Hansen - Salon Effects real nail polish strips

Schick - Hydro Silk razor (Same as BB)

Essie - Nail Polish


----------



## BlackestVoid (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received mine!!! Sending pics soon!


 Thanks for sharing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Wow your box looks awesome! If I get a similar box, this might be actually worth the wait.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm still waiting for the mail. For whatever reason my mail thinks its ok to be delivered at 630 at night -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 11, 2012)

Why is the mail always slowest when I'm really excited for a package?


----------



## JessP (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Why is the mail always slowest when I'm really excited for a package?


 Truth. Ugh.

ETA: Mine is officially out for delivery today. Despite the (very, very long) wait overall for this box, I really appreciate that they've used USPS Priority shipping - fastest I've ever received a beauty sub out here in California lol.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 11, 2012)

It came! It came! Mine is the exact same as Jazbots. I love and will use more than half of the products, which makes this box a total win for me!


----------



## JessP (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It came! It came! Mine is the exact same as Jazbots. I love and will use more than half of the products, which makes this box a total win for me!


 Yay!


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 11, 2012)

I got a different box and I have to say I am seriously not thrilled. First off didn't we pick something that was supposed to be in this box? Or is that for the december box? Two did everyone receive black eyeliner? I know it is probably just me but I am sick of black eyeliner. I have two blacks from birch box and now another black...as if I don't already own enough black eyeliner of my own. I was kinda seriously hoping for another color. I also don't understand the point of including the razor?


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a different box and I have to say I am seriously not thrilled. First off didn't we pick something that was supposed to be in this box? Or is that for the december box? Two did everyone receive black eyeliner? I know it is probably just me but I am sick of black eyeliner. I have two blacks from birch box and now another black...as if I don't already own enough black eyeliner of my own. I was kinda seriously hoping for another color. I also don't understand the point of including the razor?


Post pics


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 11, 2012)

when i opened my box and showed my husband what I got, he said it looked like everything that i got from birchbox but double amount of contents. I agree... I was also surprised that he knew what birchbox was called.


----------



## JessP (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a different box and I have to say I am seriously not thrilled. First off didn't we pick something that was supposed to be in this box? Or is that for the december box? Two did everyone receive black eyeliner? I know it is probably just me but I am sick of black eyeliner. I have two blacks from birch box and now another black...as if I don't already own enough black eyeliner of my own. I was kinda seriously hoping for another color. I also don't understand the point of including the razor?


 I think the pick-your-own sample is supposed to be in the December/winter box. I logged in to my account with the old email link we got and it says "Reserved for you" under the sample I picked. I'm thinking since the Fall box is our "first" box that by the "next box" terminology they mean December's?

And I agree with Jazbot - post pics!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 11, 2012)

Vichy Purete Thermale Refreshing Toner
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
Marcelle Lux Cream Eye Shadow
Orlane Absolute Skin Recovery Polyactive (the instructions are in french so if anyone has any suggestions on what I am supposed to do with this it would be much appreciated)
Orlane Super Moisturizing Concentrate
Sally Hansen Salon Effects
Schick Razor
Essie Nail Polish


----------



## jac a (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 11, 2012)

Mines been out for delivery since 8am, but mail usually comes by 3pm latest. I haven't seen it lying around outside so I guess we'll see. Sounds like a meh box. I like the liner and have been wanting more of those, but have a black and one coming to me from a trade. i mean, i like the black, but i was hoping to try other colors.


----------



## cutpiece (Oct 11, 2012)

Got the same box everyone else has been getting. Thank goodness it's not the one in the video! I actually really like it! Now I don't regret buying both seasons.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 11, 2012)

I am pretty annoyed I haven't even gotten a tracking number yet


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am pretty annoyed I haven't even gotten a tracking number yet


 did you check your spam/trash boxes? the email was addressed from Ray Cao, the CEO of the company.  The subject line for my email did not say Loose Button.


----------



## CKennedy9687 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am pretty annoyed I haven't even gotten a tracking number yet


 

I was pretty annoyed that I never got a tracking number either, but my box came today. Hopefully you'll get your box soon. Maybe they just accidently didn't send us the email?


----------



## Souly (Oct 11, 2012)

Mine just came. Its the same as Jazbots.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 11, 2012)

I got an email about renewing, which I do NOT want to do. I emailed back and tried to deactivate through their page and keep getting an error on their end.


----------



## Cyntthiia (Oct 11, 2012)

I have the same box as jazbot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> pretty happy to have received 4 full size products that I know I would be using. The other deluxe samples are decent. I am not sure if I want to renew my membership. Still on the fence ... How about you girls are you getting the winter luxe box ?


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 11, 2012)

I bought both to begin with so I guess I am stuck, but I would not have. Why do I feel like everyone has gotten the same box but me...weird?


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 11, 2012)

Well my box was supposedly delivered at 1013 this morning. Nope, not anywhere. I asked all my roommates and no one has seen it. Should be fun talking to USPS tomorrow (not)


----------



## YoungHopes (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought both to begin with so I guess I am stuck, but I would not have. Why do I feel like everyone has gotten the same box but me...weird?


 I received the same box as you, but my Essie was a different shade. I was happy to receive the Marcelle lux cream eyeshadow over the Principessa foot balm but I also was not thrilled with the box. I just cancelled.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, my box was delivered, but to my BILLING address. Well, guess I'll see it in a few weeks! wth loose button. Icing on the cake is them emailing me about not being able to charge my CC (I changed my billing address to match my shipping one recently) and to let them know why I might not want to continue subscription. WELL 1. I bought the box as a one time charge, so I'm REALLY interested in why they are trying to charge me again .. .and 2. they messed up the shipping address and also made everyone wait 2 months before shipping a nice box, but nothing amazing... So I'll be writing that response shortly because, yep, I'm really annoyed. I have enough samples through companies that are consistent, and after seeing the box.. I'm alright with walking away. Eh, just be cautious everyone who thinks they are not on a subscription. This may not be the case after that email I received.


----------



## kellyrd (Oct 11, 2012)

I received the same box with the foot cream today. Not excited but not a disaster. I guess I was just hoping to get something different from my other boxes with this one. Silver lining is that I was planning on ordering the Eyeko for my mom for Christmas because I have loved the two I already received ftom Birchbox. One thing off the list.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 11, 2012)

What are the sizes of the samples? Please and thanks! I've been following the thread a bit, because I was interested in signing up, but the shipping snafu had me a little wary.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow. I also signed up just for one season not intending it to be a subscription. I got an email saying they couldn't renew due to some issue, which I just figured out is that they switched my addresses. I emailed back saying why I didn't want to continue and never got a response. They just sent me some thing saying I cancelled my account shortly after.

The real icing on the cake? When I emailed them a while back about my season changing, I also mentioned that my addresses were switched. They assured me it was just a system error and would be going to the right address. Did it? Nope. My box isn't here because it's 130 miles away at a home I won't be to until Thanksgiving. Total BS. I'm not going back to them ever. They have far too many issues for their boxes. They ENSURED that my box would be properly delivered, and instead it's another month and a half wait because of them.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Oct 11, 2012)

> Wow. I also signed up just for one season not intending it to be a subscription. I got an email saying they couldn't renew due to some issue, which I just figured out is that they switched my addresses. I emailed back saying why I didn't want to continue and never got a response. They just sent me some thing saying I cancelled my account shortly after. The real icing on the cake? When I emailed them a while back about my season changing, I also mentioned that my addresses were switched. They assured me it was just a system error and would be going to the right address. Did it? Nope. My box isn't here because it's 130 miles away at a home I won't be to until Thanksgiving. Total BS. I'm not going back to them ever. They have far too many issues for their boxes. They ENSURED that my box would be properly delivered, and instead it's another month and a half wait because of them.


 I also got the same "ensuring" message when I realized they had messed up before my box shipped. Adjusted the addresses, let them know. and what a surprise nothing changes. Shipping to the wrong address made me upset (when I know I did not enter it incorrectly), but asking about my CC when it was clear it was not a subscription but a one time fee really upset me. This company may be successful in Canada, but here they are very unprofessional. Just going to walk away from the situation because their box may be alright, but these two actions alone in succession makes me weary, along with the shipping delays.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Oct 11, 2012)

I got the same box but different color nail polish. It's a light taupy mauve called "miss fancy pants". I love the color.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also got the same "ensuring" message when I realized they had messed up before my box shipped. Adjusted the addresses, let them know. and what a surprise nothing changes. Shipping to the wrong address made me upset (when I know I did not enter it incorrectly), but asking about my CC when it was clear it was not a subscription but a one time fee really upset me. This company may be successful in Canada, but here they are very unprofessional. Just going to walk away from the situation because their box may be alright, but these two actions alone in succession makes me weary, along with the shipping delays.


Yep, same. I sent them an email about my serious disappointment so they were aware that the shipping issue was definitely on them and not me. It obviously never would have charged us the first time around if the addresses were switched. I mentioned being emailed about a subscription I never signed up for. I'm slightly glad that the only good outcome of their screw up is that they couldn't take more money from my account. Since the billing address was incorrect, they couldn't bill me to wait another 3 months for a box.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Oct 11, 2012)

I just received this from them:

 
I was looking through our accounts and I noticed that your last payment was unsuccessful. I wanted to make sure you didn't miss out on the Winter Luxe Box. It only takes a few minutes and if you had some issues I would be glad to help you.

I emailed them and told them that I didn't authorize a 2nd charge and would not be doing so at any time in the future.  I would like to receive the first box that I paid for 2 MONTHS AGO!!  Thankfully I lost my credit card &amp; had it replaced since then or they would have charged me for a 2nd box.


----------



## cutpiece (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are the sizes of the samples? Please and thanks! I've been following the thread a bit, because I was interested in signing up, but the shipping snafu had me a little wary.


 Principessa Beauty foot balm- 1 fl oz/30 ml

Vichy Refreshing Toner- 1 flz oz/30 ml

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner- 0.07oz (full size)

Orlane Thermo-Active Firming Serum- 0.1 fl oz/ 3ml

Orlane Super Moisturizing Concentrate- 0.1fl oz/3ml

Schtick HydroRazor

Sally Hansen Salon Effects Real Nail Polish Strips

Essie Nail Polish


----------



## JessP (Oct 11, 2012)

I absolutely love this box - 4 full-size products!

And I looove Eyeko Skinny liners, so double yay!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I absolutely love this box - 4 full-size products!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 12, 2012)

Mine has said out for delivery all day. No box, no usps update. Hopefully they didn't deliver it to a neighbor again.


----------



## zorabell (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *Well, my box was delivered, but to my BILLING address*. Well, guess I'll see it in a few weeks! wth loose button. Icing on the cake is them emailing me about not being able to charge my CC (I changed my billing address to match my shipping one recently) and to let them know why I might not want to continue subscription. WELL 1. I bought the box as a one time charge, so I'm REALLY interested in why they are trying to charge me again .. .and 2. they messed up the shipping address and also made everyone wait 2 months before shipping a nice box, but nothing amazing... So I'll be writing that response shortly because, yep, I'm really annoyed. I have enough samples through companies that are consistent, and after seeing the box.. I'm alright with walking away.
> 
> Eh, just be cautious everyone who thinks they are not on a subscription. This may not be the case after that email I received.


 They did this to me too! I have been following the tracking and my box has now been marked as undeliverable!  I moved to Germany and I was trying to send my box to my mother's house since I couldn't cancel and get a refund, now I have no clue where the box is going to end up.


----------



## zorabell (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you used your credit card you can also call the company to dispute payment. I'm going to try to do that later today when I get a chance


Did you have any luck disputing the payment? I may have to if my box gets sent back to the company because of their screw up in the billing/shipping addresses. I did email Loose Button about the issue but I think it will take them forever to get back to me, I did tell them I wanted a refund if my box isn't delivered to the right address. I know that won't happen....


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Oct 12, 2012)

Contents:

*Vichy* Purete Thermale Refreshing Toner  1 fl.oz./30ml

*Eyeko* Skinny Liquid Eyeliner  Black

*Bobos Rem*i Leave-In Conditioner Spray  2.70 fl.oz./80ml

*Orlane* Absolute Skin Recovery Polyactive  .11oz./3.5ml

*Orlane* Super Moisturizing Concentrate  .11oz./3.5ml

*Sally Hansen* Salon Effects Nail Polish Strips  260 Glitz Blitz

*Essie* - No Place Like Chrome

*Schick* Hydro Silk Razor

This box is pretty good. I've been really wanting to try the black Eyeko and was waiting to use my points to snag one from Birchbox but they ran out.  I already have the purple (love) and olive.  The Bobos Remi smells nice.  Kinda of weird to get two polishes (Essie and Sally Hansen) in one box.  I wasn't too thrilled to get the silver as I've never done a silver mani, but I could pair it with the Essie Set In Stone I got in my teen Vogue Birchbox.  Also got the Schick razor in a previous BB.  I wonder if anyone will get a perfume.
Here's my box.  Packaging is really cute, and I love the silk wrapping...nice touch!


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Oct 12, 2012)

I feel bad for you gals who are having shipping issues...that sux!  And to have waited this long.  Hope y'all can get things cleared up quickly or refunded.  Good luck.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 12, 2012)

So I did the math and these boxes were only worth somewhere in the realm of $50. Which made me even more unimpressed. I could have taken my $26 and bought the eeyeko in the color I wanted and bought myself an essie nail polish and still had money left over. I would have been much happier with that. I feel like it just was not worth it. Any of you subscribe to glossy? I feel like we get much higher value - the august box was worth somewhere in the realm of $90 and I only payed $21.


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I did the math and these boxes were only worth somewhere in the realm of $50. Which made me even more unimpressed. I could have taken my $26 and bought the eeyeko in the color I wanted and bought myself an essie nail polish and still had money left over. I would have been much happier with that. I feel like it just was not worth it. Any of you subscribe to glossy? I feel like we get much higher value - the august box was worth somewhere in the realm of $90 and I only payed $21.


You received the eyeshadow and the eyeliner right? That's the only box with two makeup items that I have seen.  The box quality and personalization really adds to the box and is why it's a bit more.


----------



## ms becki (Oct 12, 2012)

I received my box yesterday.  Mine was the same as Rachel's.  Box twins! I ended up getting...

 
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
Marcelle Lux Cream Eye Shadow
Orlane Absolute Skin Recovery Polyactive
Orlane Super Moisturizing Concentrate
Sally Hansen Salon Effects
Vichy Purete Thermale Refreshing Toner
Schick Razor (I'm a little disappointed with this, I just don't think it fits with the box theme well)
Essie Nail Polish (In "There's No Place Like Chrome")


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 12, 2012)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thanks! I may try out the winter box, but the billing/shipping problems concern me. Hopefully, this'll be fixed by then. I did 3 months of Glossybox, but dropped them after all the issues and don't want a repeat experience.


----------



## celiajuno (Oct 12, 2012)

I got mine this morning.

Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner in Black
Vichy Toner 30ml
Orlane Absolute Skin Recovery Polyactive 3.5 ml
Orlane Super Moisturizing Concentrate 3.5 ml
Bobos Remi Leave in Conditioner 80ml
Essie in Miss Fancy Pants
Sally Hansen Nail Strips in Glitz Blitz
Schick Hydro Silk Razor

I am most excited about the Orlane products and the conditioner. The Essie color is perfect for me. I also really like the razor, I have loved it since I got one in my August Birchbox. I am a little disappointed that I did not receive a perfume. I did not say I was sensitive to perfumes so I was hoping for one. I don't have any use for the eyeliner or the nail stickers so I will try and trade them. I do like the box though so I will give them one more season. Maybe I will get some perfume next time.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 12, 2012)

Got mine this morning. I actually really like my box. I got:

Principessa Beauty Pretty Piede foot balm 1 oz
Vichy Refreshing Toner 1 oz
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in Black
Orlane Thermo-Active Firming Serum 0.1 oz
Orlane Super Moisturizing Concentrate 0.1 oz
Schtick Hydro Razor
Sally Hansen Salon Effects Nail Polish Strips
Essie Nail Polish in Stylenomics

All of that wrapped in beautiful packaging.


----------



## theredwonder (Oct 12, 2012)

> Got mine this morning. I actually really like my box. I got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got t he same box. Did you get the lace polish strips?


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 12, 2012)

No mine were gold glitter


----------



## SnowLeopard (Oct 12, 2012)

My box had the essie in chrome and the gold glitter nail strips. The eyeko was the highlight and I had been planning to purchase it after getting purple from birchbox. The Schick has replaced the Venus as my as razor, but this is the third or fourth free promo one I have received, at least it comes with a high value coupon for replacement blades. The razor and nail products were all products I've tried so I was not excited about, I would prefer more products that were new to me, maybe Canadian products. Toner is always useful and I'll use the skincare and foot products. This was the most beautifully packaged box I have ever received. I am not planning to sign up for the winter box. I got the email that payment was not successfully processed, yeah because the credit card I paid with expired months ago, and this was not supposed to be an auto renew so why was a charge attempted? My expectations were higher after waiting so long and seeing the sneak peak box, which I thought was better. I'm signing up for the Test Tube (New Beauty version) for the winter seasonal box instead of renewing this.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 12, 2012)

I received my box today without a delivery confirmation number. I do have to say I love the presentation. I probably wouldn't subscribe again tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 12, 2012)

I do think there was personalization for the boxes.  My Orlanes were the Super moisturizing concentrate and the Absolute Skin Recovery Care. The Essie was Miss Fancy Pants (a perfect neutral for me), and I got the Biosilk Silk Therapy replenishing hair treatment (15ml). 

Over all, I do like the products. I think the Eyeko, Sally Hansen and Schick items have been making the sample box circuits for a while, but I will solidly use the Schick and Eyeko. And the toner, Olane products and biosilk are all items that I will also use. Is it worth $26? I'm still on the fence about that one....is it 260% better than my Birchboxes have been? Yes. 66% better than my Sample Societies? mmmm...maybe not. 65% of a QVC New Beauty Test Tube...probably (for me at least). 

For new-brand and product learning....I'm not too impressed.

For usable products (Eyeko, razor, essie, orlane, biosilk, the box itself), this is good.

For value? mmm...I'm borderline.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For new-brand and product learning....I'm not too impressed.
> 
> ...


 This is how I feel. With all the other issues that came along with it though, I just can't justify another season. I just don't really feel like it was worth all the wait.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have emailed them twice about my missing box with no response.  I just want a refund at this point


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Oct 12, 2012)

I loved this Luxe Box!  I will definitely sign up for the winter season. 

I loved the box, and the card with the gold initial sticker, and the silky scarf which the products were wrapped in.

I loved that it was a mixture of makeup and body care.

I loved that we received eight quality, useful items.

I loved that the Essie colors are the current, hot colors for fall.

I loved that there was no deodorant, sunscreen or self-tanner in the box - don't like those - not fun.

Sometimes the Myglam products are too young for me.  And, the last test tube seemed too old for me - too many eye bag and wrinkle creams and no fun makeup or perfume.  But, this Luxe Box has a good mix of items I like and will use.

Wonder if that scarf is large enough to wear?


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Oct 12, 2012)

> I have emailed them twice about my missing box with no response. Â I just want a refund at this pointÂ :madno:


 Emailed as well................... silence. I'm not surprised. Sorry for the language, but screw this company. I dont feel like I need to expand beyond that sentence  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Didnt get my box, box is nothing special, and I dont appreciate CS being unrsponsive. Just be careful those that have received it. They sold it as a one time fee, yet they are emailing me about issues to charge my CC again....... which is interesting since they shouldnt event be trying. watch your CC bills........


----------



## VegasLover75 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Emailed as well................... silence. I'm not surprised. Sorry for the language, but screw this company. I dont feel like I need to expand beyond that sentence
> 
> ...


 They tried to charge me again too &amp; emailed about that - but can't bother to respond about missing boxes.  Very shady!!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 12, 2012)

I got an automated response when I submitted a "contact us" form the other day about their BS. It said that I should get a response within 4 days. So hopefully we'll hear something soon, but 4 days is a F$*#()@$ long time to get to responding to emails IMO.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 12, 2012)

So I had never heard of Orlane, but apparently it's because the stuff costs~$200/ for 1.7oz jars.  Yikes!


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 13, 2012)

I just received an email from them: Thank you for reaching out to Loose Button! I sincerely apologize for the delay in getting back to you.

You should have received a shipping update earlier this week. Fall Luxe Boxes have now been shipped to all our US members. I apologize for the delay! 

The reason for the unexpected delay was that the truck our shipment of Luxe Boxes was on was diverted by US customs authorities because of another company's shipment which was on the same vehicle. We are as frustrated as you are about the delay, and will be planning accordingly when we ship the Winter Luxe Boxes. I understand that you have been waiting for quite some time! Thank you so much for your patience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope this helps! Please do not hesitate to let me know if there is anything else I can assist you with.

Warm Regards,
Mary

So there you go for anyone wondering. This email only took a week to receive.


----------



## annieha10 (Oct 13, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zorabell (Oct 13, 2012)

So it turns out that my box has been forwarded from my old address, now I am just waiting to find out if it is going to my address here in Germany or if My old apartment had it forwarded to my mom's place in Oregon. Either way I should get it sometime in November  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VegasLover75 (Oct 13, 2012)

Finally received my box today.  Don't give up if you don't have yours - I never received a shipping confirmation or tracking info.  Now that I have it I am considering the winter collection


----------



## VegasLover75 (Oct 13, 2012)

I received:

Biosilk

Eyeko Skinny Black Vichy Toner
Orlane Absolute Skin Recovery
Orlane Super Moisturizing Concentrate
Sally Hansen Gold Glitter Strips
Schick Razor
Essie - No Place Like Chrome
Pequi Oil Treatment


----------



## BlackestVoid (Oct 13, 2012)

I just got my box! 

I received:
Eyeko Skinny liner. (Black)
Essie (No place like chrome)
Schick Razor
Orlane Skin Hydration

Orlane Skin Recovery
Joick K-PAK (Got this before from Beauty Army. D
Princess Beauty foot balm
Sally Hansen (gold strips. Wish I got the lace one.)

Not really worth the $26 dollars in my point of view but I really like the white box it came in! xD I won't be getting the winter box but I'm glad I gave it a try.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 13, 2012)

I could have sworn that I already posted the contents of my box already, but I can't find that post now.  I calculated my box value at over $70:


Vichy Purete Thermale Refreshing Toner (1 fl oz.  Full size: $18 for 6.76 oz.  Value:  $2.66)
Orlane Absolute Skin Recovery Care (3.5 ml.  I think the full-szed version is 1.7 oz, and it's $240, so this sample works out to $15.50) 
Orlane Super-Moisturizing Concentrate (3.5 ml.  Guessing on the size again:  $140 for 1.7 oz = $9 for this sample)
Schick Hydro Silk razor ($9, and I think I have five of these now)
Sally Hansen Salon Effects nail polish strips in Glitz Blitz (full-sized.  $9)
Eyeko Skinny liquid eyeliner in black (full-sized.  $15)
Bobos Remi leave-in conditioner (80 ml.  Full size: $15.50 for 10.15 oz.  Value: $4.12)
essie nail polish in Recessionista (full-sized.  $8) 
That third item smells *horrible*.  I'm glad it's a tiny sample because now I won't feel guilty about just tossing it and not giving it a second chance.  I haven't seen the second-to-last item in anyone else's box.  Was I the only one who received it?  I've dug into it a little bit, and I doubt I'll use it because my hair is freakishly healthy (fine and thick.  I'm growing it out, and I'm finding myself remembering one of the big reasons I chopped it off in the first place:  I spend *way* too much time playing with it when it's longer because it's *silky*), and this stuff seems to be meant to make wigs and weaves like my natural hair.


----------



## JessP (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey all, I just saw on Loose Button's site that the Winter Box is going to ship at the beginning of January - just fyi! I signed up for both seasons so we shall see if they run into shipping problems again.

http://support.loosebutton.com/customer/portal/articles/781137-winter-luxe-box-update


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 14, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## JessP (Oct 14, 2012)

> HAHAHAHA i literally laughed. Oh loose button, how you never surprise me by being a complete fail. This was a quote from one of my email correspondences with their customer service, "Winter Luxe Boxes will be shipped around the beginning of December and you should receive it that month. " They are really on the ball aren't they?


 Oh dear lol. That is kind of laughable. I liked my box and am happy enough getting the winter one as well, but I'll just assume it prob won't arrive until February.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Oct 14, 2012)

I've been using the Eyeko eyeliner for a couple days now. I like it but how long does it usually last...?


----------



## o0jeany0o (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been using the Eyeko eyeliner for a couple days now. I like it but how long does it usually last...?


 I've had it on my eyes for 12 hours at a time. Even though it's not waterproof, it really is smudge proof and I have super oily eyelids. 

I love it so much, I've been looking for eyeliner that wouldn't give me panda eyes with long wearing power.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 15, 2012)

I wore the Eyeko super thick to a hot Halloween party last weekend with lots of dancing and it stayed put amazingly well.  I loved it!


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been using the Eyeko eyeliner for a couple days now. I like it but how long does it usually last...?


Mine has lasted fairly well in the summer heat and me sweating myself to death.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been using the Eyeko eyeliner for a couple days now. I like it but how long does it usually last...?


 I have it in 3 colors, I like it so much. It stays on until I remove it, basically. I've worn it for over 16 hours for a sweaty double shift without budging!


----------



## dearestmelody (Oct 18, 2012)

i want to sign up for another box but i don't think I can...I love that it was soooo much better than birchbox. Will they ever launch officially in the US?


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dearestmelody* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i want to sign up for another box but i don't think I can...I love that it was soooo much better than birchbox. Will they ever launch officially in the US?


This is the US thread, so yes


----------



## Yingtaobang (Oct 18, 2012)

They have told me to fill out a missing box form? I'm mad mad mad....I think I'll give them 'till this Sat...then I'll o to the bank to claim money back


----------



## dearestmelody (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is the US thread, so yes


 LOLL i meant to say do you know when they will launch...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dearestmelody* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dearestmelody* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOLL i meant to say do you know when they will launch...


Sorry I was unclear. They launched in August I think but it is quarterly now so we all just received ours a week or so ago.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 18, 2012)

I sent them a very angry email last week. They finally got back today (exactly 7 days later, despite their within 4 day auto reply) and it didn't even answer my questions or anything. basically just "oh we'll take your feedback seriously" WHAT. They didn't even apologize for the screw up that was on their end AND they had previously guaranteed that the problem wasn't actually a problem.


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 18, 2012)

I L O V E the Orly! It feels like silk on my face.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I L O V E the Orly! It feels like silk on my face.


 I like the orlane super moisturizing concentrate, but my other orlane product, the absolute skin recovery I won't even try. I was reading reviews online and it said to beware those with sensitive skin. It is apparently really strong and some people have had some bad reactions. I have really sensitive skin and didn't even want to risk it.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the orlane super moisturizing concentrate, but my other orlane product, the absolute skin recovery I won't even try. I was reading reviews online and it said to beware those with sensitive skin. It is apparently really strong and some people have had some bad reactions. I have really sensitive skin and didn't even want to risk it.


 i just tried both on my forearms last night after reading your post and it doesn't seem like it conflicts with my allergy. I don't know about oily skin people though..


----------



## dearestmelody (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They've already launched! The boxes in this thread are from the US. I think they said the next box will be in December...
> 
> ...


 i mean...i already know they launched.  I signed up for one season and got the fall box, and totally regretted that i only signed up for only one season. But luxebox is only out in the US for the two seasons (limited time, as they said on their website), I guess what I wanted to know was if they were ever going to launch permanently and not for a limited time as they are doing now....lol


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 19, 2012)

I am not sure. It says the Winter box will ship to US and Canada both in December. It doesn't have any information beyond that from what I see.

I did however just see their Advent Calendar listed on their site and  FB page. They are showing all of the items and the mind-blowing $109 price tag here.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh my gosh!  All I want for Christmas is that advent calendar!!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 20, 2012)

> I am not sure. It says the Winter box will ship to US and Canada both in December. It doesn't have any information beyond that from what I see. I did however just see their Advent Calendar listed on their site andÂ  FB page. They are showing all of the items and the mind-blowing $109 price tag here.


 Dislike! Canadians only?! Lol... I knew I should have gotten in on this sub! Hopefully they open slots for winter again..I'll sign up for sure!


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dislike! Canadians only?! Lol... I knew I should have gotten in on this sub! Hopefully they open slots for winter again..I'll sign up for sure!


I didn't say Canadians only. They said that the box for the US and Canadians will be shipped in December. They haven't charged anyone yet so there should be plenty of time to get in on it still.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't say Canadians only. They said that the box for the US and Canadians will be shipped in December. They haven't charged anyone yet so there should be plenty of time to get in on it still.


 alas, the picture I get says canadian residents only...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.loosebutton.com/products/LuxeAdventCalendar/


----------



## JessP (Oct 20, 2012)

> Dislike! Canadians only?! Lol... I knew I should have gotten in on this sub! Hopefully they open slots for winter again..I'll sign up for sure!


 According to Loose Button's Support Centre, they're sold out of US memberships. Maybe they'll surprise you and open up a few, though! Or maybe they'll start offering more US memberships after this trial? http://support.loosebutton.com/customer/portal/articles/673909-how-do-i-sign-up-


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> alas, the picture I get says canadian residents only...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> https://www.loosebutton.com/products/LuxeAdventCalendar/


Ah I thought she meant the membership. Shouldn't answer questions when I am so tired.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 20, 2012)

Memberships and the beauty advent calendar lol.. let's hope they open a few US slots again. Dang, sorry I missed out on the Eyeko! I'm really loving the two liners I have by them.


----------



## Margo Julianna (Oct 21, 2012)

Do you think the advent calendar is worth it? I was considering getting it, but it does have a hefty price tag. That being said, I do know what samples I will be getting - and they are pretty good sizes. What do you girls think?


----------



## VegasLover75 (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Margo Julianna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you think the advent calendar is worth it? I was considering getting it, but it does have a hefty price tag. That being said, I do know what samples I will be getting - and they are pretty good sizes. What do you girls think?


 I think if it was available in the US I would own it


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Oct 21, 2012)

I would jump on it if it was available in the US.   So sad it's not.


----------



## Margo Julianna (Oct 21, 2012)

What products specifically do you think makes the calendar worth it? Or is it just the whole thing in general?


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 21, 2012)

A lot of the value seems to be in lots of bottles of perfume, which I wouldn't wear. I don't think I would buy it even if I could.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 21, 2012)

I think that part of why people want the Advent calendar so much is because there are several brands in it that do not generally present themselves in the run-of-the-mill subscription boxes. Yes, the bulk of the value may be from perfume samples, but there are also several color items from brands that one doesn't see in the average sub.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 21, 2012)

Perfume, skincare, makeup items by Armani, YSL, Lancome..etc.. interesting brands and products that could be further broken down into super luxe gift bags! Or keep all for yourself...what's not to like?


----------



## Margo Julianna (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah, I usually don't see brands like Lancome, YSL, etc. in beauty boxes - I was also specifically interested in the armani eyes to kill, lancome doll lashes and YSL faux cils, but not so much in the perfume. Hmmm. I'm also thinking I could just get mini-versions of the products I'm interested in at Sephora.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine has lasted fairly well in the summer heat and me sweating myself to death.


 I meant the pen itself. I love this Eyeko pen because it lasts longer than my cream or gel liners do without the icky feeling of liquid liners! How long does it take for it to dry out if you use it on a daily basis?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Rachel Liane (Oct 22, 2012)

Everyone keeps talking about how awesome the Eyeko is. I didn't really find it so. I found that it goes on as more of a grey than a black, it really isn't that dark. Especially when compared with other liquid black liners. It also does indeed smudge. I tend to tear up and wipe the corners of my eyes and with my usual mac fluid line, it stays just fine. While when I wore this stuff it was all over my face.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have three...I have had them for about 4 months and the black and turquoise ones have not dried out at all...the olive one was actually a little dry when I got it so it's harder to use.


 Gasp...and they still work as well as you did when you purchased them? For the black and turquoise anyways!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone keeps talking about how awesome the Eyeko is. I didn't really find it so. I found that it goes on as more of a grey than a black, it really isn't that dark. Especially when compared with other liquid black liners. It also does indeed smudge. I tend to tear up and wipe the corners of my eyes and with my usual mac fluid line, it stays just fine. While when I wore this stuff it was all over my face.


 Maybe you got a defective one. Mine goes on perfectly pitch black and does not smudge at all. I can actually go on the whole day without a single smudge on the corner of my eyes. But then again, I have a good habit of not rubbing the corner of my eyes - I only rub the middle bottom part of my eye with my ring finger lightly if some dust got into my eye. My cream or gel liners general do not smudge unless I tear up. Then there's the usually small smudge on the corners of my eye. 

With this Eyeko liner, I haven't had that problem at all. I'm guilty of sleeping with my eyeliner on and usually, my cream or gel liners would go crazy when I do. When I fell asleep with the Eyeko liner on, I couldn't find even a single smudge. It was as perfect as the moment I put it on. It doesn't harden up on my lids and also doesn't peel like some liquid liners do. I've never had such a reliable eyeliner even among brand named eyeliners.

This is definitely my favorite item in my Luxe box and probably going to be one of my favorite liners too.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 22, 2012)

Mine haven't dried out so far. I used them probably 4 times a week or so without problem. Mine are very black on me.


----------



## cutpiece (Oct 22, 2012)

I finally remembered to use the eyeko liner before going out saturday night and was surprised at how well it stayed on. My eyes get extremely watery, so I usually forgo any kind of eye makeup, but this stuff is fantastic!


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 22, 2012)

> > Everyone keeps talking about how awesome the Eyeko is. I didn't really find it so. I found that it goes on as more of a grey than a black, it really isn't that dark. Especially when compared with other liquid black liners. It also does indeed smudge. I tend to tear up and wipe the corners of my eyes and with my usual mac fluid line, it stays just fine. While when I wore this stuff it was all over my face.
> 
> 
> Maybe you got a defective one. Mine goes on perfectly pitch black and does not smudge at all. I can actually go on the whole day without a single smudge on the corner of my eyes. But then again, I have a good habit of not rubbing the corner of my eyes - I only rub the middle bottom part of my eye with my ring finger lightly if some dust got into my eye. My cream or gel liners general do not smudge unless I tear up. Then there's the usually small smudge on the corners of my eye.Â  With this Eyeko liner, I haven't had that problem at all. I'm guilty of sleeping with my eyeliner on and usually, my cream or gel liners would go crazy when I do. When I fell asleep with the Eyeko liner on, I couldn't find even a single smudge. It was as perfect as the moment I put it on. It doesn't harden up on my lids and also doesn't peel like some liquid liners do. I've never had such a reliable eyeliner even among brand named eyeliners. This is definitely my favorite item in my Luxe box and probably going to be one of my favorite liners too.


 This is my experience too, and I own 2 blacks and one olive. Very black, lasts all day and never smudges.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Oct 25, 2012)

I have super oily eyelids and the Eyeko liner stays on soooo well. I'll be investing in another pen when it dries/runs out.


----------



## beautyjunkie206 (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am wondering how they will handle shipping. Having a friend who owns a business from Canada and knowing the shipping cost (I think she has said close to $3 just to send a small letter to the US), they can't be making that much money. When I ship to Canada, there is NO WAY to track it. If it is the same from Canada to the US and some get lost, they might end up losing more than it's worth.


 I believe they have a office in the US as well. So they will be shipping within the US not out of Canada. Shipping out of Canada is ridiculous although it can be cheaper to send something to the US then within Canada believe it or not!!


----------



## zorabell (Nov 5, 2012)

Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got mine this morning.

Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner in Black
Vichy Toner 30ml
Orlane Absolute Skin Recovery Polyactive 3.5 ml
Orlane Super Moisturizing Concentrate 3.5 ml
Bobos Remi Leave in Conditioner 80ml
Essie in Miss Fancy Pants
Sally Hansen Nail Strips in Glitz Blitz
Schick Hydro Silk Razor

I am most excited about the Orlane products and the conditioner. The Essie color is perfect for me. I also really like the razor, I have loved it since I got one in my August Birchbox. I am a little disappointed that I did not receive a perfume. I did not say I was sensitive to perfumes so I was hoping for one. I don't have any use for the eyeliner or the nail stickers so I will try and trade them. I do like the box though so I will give them one more season. Maybe I will get some perfume next time.

So after they sent my box to the wrong address and it got forwarded to Germany I finally got my box!  I was let down that I paid $26 for the same box as celiajuno just because I was hoping for a different colored essie polish, I already have two of these razors form BB, the color of nail strips aren't really impressive, and I already have an eyeko liner in black from BB. But I know I will get around to using most of the items eventually.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 5, 2012)

I am glad someone else has that problem. My only oil issue and I thought I was alone in it!!



> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have super oily eyelids and the Eyeko liner stays on soooo well. I'll be investing in another pen when it dries/runs out.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 5, 2012)

I definitely wish they had sent out other color Eyekos since I have 3 blacks.

My essie was Skirting the Issue, a nice burgundy.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 5, 2012)

While I get several subscriptions, most aren't beauty subs, so this was my first Eyeko.  I was thrilled it was in black as I needed a black eyeliner, and have used it quite a bit.


----------



## cutpiece (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey all, I just saw on Loose Button's site that the Winter Box is going to ship at the beginning of January - just fyi! I signed up for both seasons so we shall see if they run into shipping problems again.
> 
> http://support.loosebutton.com/customer/portal/articles/781137-winter-luxe-box-update


 I just checked the website and they're opening recurring quarterly memberships.

They're telling people that they need to sign up before Nov 23rd to get the "Winter 2012 Luxe Box in December".


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cutpiece* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked the website and they're opening recurring quarterly memberships.
> 
> They're telling people that they need to sign up before Nov 23rd to get the "Winter 2012 Luxe Box in December".


Thanks for the heads up. I enjoyed my last one a lot.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you, cutpiece!


----------



## cutpiece (Nov 12, 2012)

You're welcome!


----------



## JessP (Nov 19, 2012)

Just got this email regarding the Winter box - it will be shipping between December 14-19! I apologize if the pic is small - uploading it via the mobile version so you may have to click on it.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 20, 2012)

Glad to hear they're informing customers a bit more this time around and hopefully they ship on time! Can't wait to see what people get.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll believe it when I see it.  Does anyone else remember the Dermalogica/Kerastase/perfume email?  I just realized:  I responded, but I didn't get that sample.  I had completely forgotten about that until now.


----------



## JessP (Nov 20, 2012)

I think that sample is for this box. I remember the email saying "for your next box" (or something similar), and I assumed that meant for the Winter one as we had already ordered our first box at that time, if that makes sense. Or, maybe it was just for Canadian subscribers. We shall see!



> I'll believe it when I see it. Â Does anyone else remember the Dermalogica/Kerastase/perfume email? Â I just realized: Â I responded, but I didn't get that sample. Â I had completely forgotten about that until now.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 25, 2012)

it makes me sad that after this box their subscriptions are closed for the US for the time being.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Dec 11, 2012)

So, according to the e-mail we got a few weeks ago, the winter boxes should begin shipping at the end of this week.  I wonder if they will open up regular quarterly subs after this box goes out.  If they do, I'm not sure if I'll stay subscribed or not.  I guess it will depend on how impressive the winter box is!


----------



## glamigirl (Dec 11, 2012)

was just wondering about these boxes.  surprised we haven't heard anything yet...


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 11, 2012)

I contacted them they will not be offering another us box subscription for a while


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I contacted them they will not be offering another us box subscription for a while


...but but but, I liked their box... big meanies


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Dec 11, 2012)

I finally used my dark red polish (Essie Skirting the Issue) from my fall box! Very pretty and definitely one of my new favorite polish colors. It looks a bit like an oxblood color and is brighter is the light!


----------



## JessP (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> was just wondering about these boxes.  surprised we haven't heard anything yet...


 Same here - didn't the email say they'd ship between the 10th and 14th? Hopefully we get shipping emails soon!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ...but but but, I liked their box... big meanies


 Omg that face! thats exactly how i felt! I had asked them, when will we be able to renew the US subscriptions and they said that it was a limited preview, and that they will update when they do release in amercia but i really liked the quality so it disheartened me.


----------



## JessP (Dec 13, 2012)

Okay so I just checked the email they sent out back in November - Luxe Boxes should be shipping out between December 14-19. Unfortunately that means I won't receive it until after I return from visiting fam for the holidays (unless it magically arrives before next Wednesday). As such, I'll be excited to see what goodies are in the box once you guys start getting them!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 13, 2012)

> Okay so I just checked the email they sent out back in November - Luxe Boxes should be shipping out between December 14-19. Unfortunately that means I won't receive it until after I return from visiting fam for the holidays (unless it magically arrives before next Wednesday). As such, I'll be excited to see what goodies are in the box once you guys start getting them!


 Didn't their first box ship out a month or so after their original estimate? I wouldn't hold my breath for receiving this before Christmas.


----------



## JessP (Dec 13, 2012)

> Didn't their first box ship out a month or so after their original estimate? I wouldn't hold my breath for receiving this before Christmas.


Ha! Very true - maybe I don't have to worry then! We shall see!


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Dec 17, 2012)

I just got my box!  No shipping e-mail, it just showed up at my door this morning.  Here's what I got:

Eyeko Mini Skinny Brush Mascara
Essie Nail Lacquer in Leading Lady (red sequins)
Orlane Eye Contour
Marc Anthony Beach Spray
Donna Karan Woman Perfume
Kerastase Cristalliste Lumiere Liquide
Marc Anthony Strictly Curls Defining Lotion
Loose Button Kabuki Brush












Everything came in a cute little drawstring bag.  Although interestingly enough, I did not get the product I picked a few months ago when they sent us the e-mail requesting that we select which sample we wanted in this box.  Maybe it wasn't individual, but a group poll and everyone would get whichever sample got the most votes. Also, there seems to be a lot of brand overlap with the Fall box.

Can't wait to see what everyone else gets!


----------



## JessP (Dec 17, 2012)

How exciting! The mix of products is good - hopefully mine is on the way as well!


----------



## Rachel Liane (Dec 17, 2012)

I too received my box today. I got the EXACT same box as BuffaloBeauty, so I'm not going to retype that, but I'll show you some pictures.


----------



## SampleJunkie (Dec 17, 2012)

Whoops didn't know there was a thread already


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 17, 2012)

I got th as things as you all but I am confused coz my hair is straight and I did not see that item we were able to pick either.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got th as things as you all but I am confused coz my hair is straight and I did not see that item we were able to pick either.


 There's a thread for this box in which two of us have already...  expressed our feelings about our straight hair and WTF ARE YOU DOING SENDING US THAT STUFF, LOOSE BUTTON?  My Outrage Letter that I already sent them is posted over there.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 19, 2012)

Which post?


----------

